# *UPDATE* How to Lose $2400 in 24 Seconds



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/how-to-lose-2400-in-24-seconds/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/how-to-lose-2400-in-24-seconds/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE* B&H Replaces The Camera for free.

</strong>It turns out that <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/583953-REG/Canon_2764B003_EOS_5D_Mark_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> sent Kurtis a new camera on the house.</p>
<p><strong>Sorry Kurtis

</strong>I donâ€™t like to be entertained by other peoples mishaps, however I think this is a public service announcement in some ways.</p>
<p>There is a nice lead up to the death of a 5D Mark II. Mother nature is fun.</p>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/32936783" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: How to Lose $2400 in 24 Seconds*

awesome... =)


----------



## Mongoose (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: How to Lose $2400 in 24 Seconds*

Man, that sucks! :'(


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: How to Lose $2400 in 24 Seconds*

At least the memory card (obviously) survived...


----------



## pakosouthpark (Dec 1, 2011)

wow they gave him 1 on the house, very lucky. should be more careful right??


----------



## Blaze (Dec 1, 2011)

Was the lens salvagable or was it really cheap? $2400 is about what a 5D2 costs.


----------



## traveller (Dec 1, 2011)

What exactly was he thinking? Personally, I'd have grabbed the camera as soon as I realised the wave was bigger than I was expecting -who cares about getting wet feet!


----------



## distant.star (Dec 1, 2011)

Why did B & H have any liability???


----------



## Chewy734 (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah, this story makes no sense. If I drop my camera "by mistake" while climbing an ancient Mayan ruin, will B&H hook me up with a free replacement?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> yeah, this story makes no sense. If I drop my camera "by mistake" while climbing an ancient Mayan ruin, will B&H hook me up with a free replacement?



Probably marketing... the video went pretty viral.

I had nothing to do with the decision of either party.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 1, 2011)

My renter's insurance covers me for things like this. And I always buy with AMEX which will also cover it within a certain time frame.

But yea, water, especially large bodies love cameras. A friend of mine set his D700 up on a tripod to shoot a model on the other side of the pool. When he went over to the model, and was adjusting her outfit, out of the corner of his eye, he watched one leg of the tripod compress, and the D700 took a swan dive into the pool. With a 24-70 f2.8..., and an SB-800.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 1, 2011)

marketing, but the service from B&H is pretty good even for overseas customers


----------



## AG (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't want to sound sceptical but 300K views in the space of 2 hours, and a "free" camera replacement.

This whole thing sounds like a sham. Firstly what the hell was he shooting? Or does he randomly like placing his cameras in stupid situations?

If you were planning on shooting that close to water, why wouldn't you bag your equipment?

Do we even know that this was shot on a 5D2? could it have been shot on something cheap a 1100D in 720p? and if so once uploaded to vimeo could anyone tell the difference?

Thanks to this little viral hoax he has also gotten a lot of attention to his vimeo account. If he was trying to get himself known thats one way of going about it.

As for the free camera part, this was clearly either set up or B&H jumped on the publicity and gave him a free camera for their own gain, look at how many blogs now have a handy link to how great B&H is.

It all just feels a little......faked.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2011)

AG said:


> It all just feels a little......faked.



How did that old saying go, "All's fair in love and...marketing?"


----------



## Caps18 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/761663-REG/Equinox_5DMKII_Housing_for_the_Canon.html

I wonder if B&H will have him make a video that tests different underwater housings. Is it possible to mount any of them to a tripod for stable shots in rain storms or in waves? I'm not sure I could justify spending lots of money to get those shots, but if I retire and have lots of time to go diving...

(And don't be so skeptical. It is a good reminder to watch your camera around water anyways, I've tempted fate and have been lucky by walking through rivers and on slippery rocks)


----------



## BumpyMunky (Dec 2, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> marketing, but the service from B&H is pretty good even for overseas customers



And apparently, for their underseas customers too.  

[sorry, couldn't resist]


----------



## Brad_Randmark (Dec 2, 2011)

Never underestimate how much a mainlander can underestimate the ocean.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 2, 2011)

is that him on the rich walking out of frame in the first few seconds?


----------



## AG (Dec 2, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> is that him on the rich walking out of frame in the first few seconds?



Don't think so.

Just watched it again to check something that has been bugging me. 

First of all this was set up to fail. Listen to the audio.

"Looks like a big ones coming...here" 
"here comes a big wash (excited?)"
then what sounds like laughing muffled by the sound of the waves

Obviously this was set up to fail.

Second key being the camera is not only shooting nothing but its also sitting about 1/2 a foot off of the ground. Kinda like if it was sitting on a gorilla pod or similar, hell even a bunch of piled up sand if you know your camera won't be coming out of this in one piece. 
If it was on a tripod it would have toppled when the water hit it but instead it sat pretty still until the big waves hit. 

Lastly the thing that doesn't feel right is the fact that salt water and electronics don't play well. 

Sure the footage from the card would be recoverable to a degree, but still that would have gotten a hell of a beating if it was true, and surely more than a little damage to the card. Unless it was safely in a waterproof case, such as one of these...






If this was a hoax it was a well planned out one. 

But if it was real why would B&H reward his obvious blatant stupidity?


----------



## theregoesjb (Dec 2, 2011)

im honestly just surpised with how that wave comes in, lot of strength for coming from what looks like a ways out. I wouldnt have expected it myself but then again all i know is new england beaches ... that would be freakish around here.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 2, 2011)

AG said:


> Lastly the thing that doesn't feel right is the fact that salt water and electronics don't play well.
> 
> Sure the footage from the card would be recoverable to a degree, but still that would have gotten a hell of a beating if it was true, and surely more than a little damage to the card. Unless it was safely in a waterproof case, such as one of these...



You must have missed the recent post about the Canon Rebel lost underwater for over a year (http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/canon-rebel-1000d-lost-at-sea/). I'd be surprised if the card wasn't fine, especially if he got to it quickly.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 2, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> marketing, but the service from B&H is pretty good even for overseas customers


Overseas, and underseas too!

I don't think Kurtis has anything to complain about...free camera and free massive exposure!


----------



## coolguy1793 (Dec 2, 2011)

1. Had the dude used a 7D and a sealed L lens this more than likely wouldn't have damaged the camera. Also no offence to the guy - but what an act of foolishness to leave a camera unattended in an area know to have a fast moving wave coming in like that. 

2. Not a really feeling B&H on the free replacement. Having had the entire contents of my car emptied including the my camera bag and all gear along with it by some crack head while i was dropping off some food items to a shelter last year on Xmas eve (the irony isn't lost on me), I sucked it up and moved on - by myself!!! Buddy should do the same.


----------



## stark-arts (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd like the original poster to figure out if B&H replaced it or if the warranty they sell replaced it...it's a big difference. I know the warranty that B&H sells will cover water damage as well as drops etc and gives the price you paid in return as long as the item is recovered....


----------



## dstppy (Dec 2, 2011)

"big log" ??? Isn't that what was said?

I, too, cry foul:
1) It goes black and muffled, then cuts out, even crappy arsed video cameras survive a few seconds before failure (don't ask how I know this).
2) Everything else everyone said (above)

Can we throw a [CR0] on the title, even though it's not a rumor? At least last time there was a redhead involved with pulling everyone's leg ;D


----------



## K0ttie (Dec 2, 2011)

coolguy1793 said:


> 1. Had the dude used a 7D and a sealed L lens this more than likely wouldn't have damaged the camera. Also no offence to the guy - but what an act of foolishness to leave a camera unattended in an area know to have a fast moving wave coming in like that.
> 
> Got too cocky and killed a 7D. No water ingress into the Sigma 50mm or the mirror box. It seemed to enter through the top control dial, flash and card door. So don't over estimate the weather sealing even with a sealed lens attached, there are plenty of holes in the body.


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Dec 2, 2011)

What this looked like to me, is the guy put this in a dicey spot, and was ready to get it, except the scariest thing on the beach showed up. That log in the water is real trouble. How much do you think it weighs? It is moved around effortlessly by the waves, but could crush you in an instant. I might have made the same decision to leave the camera. I would not have made the decision to place it there in the first place however.


----------



## friedmud (Dec 4, 2011)

I was on this very same beach in this very same spot a little over a month ago, this is canon (aptly named!) beach on the Oregon coast.

The wind and drizzle were incredible... and I was shooting with my XSi. I tried to keep it fairly dry (kept it. Overex when I could and wiped it off often), but I don't think it's a coincidence that later that night I was shooting some long exposure shots just outide Portland and my shutter got stuck!

I've since sent it in for repair ($200)... But, because this ruined the rest of my trip (I was there to shoot fall foliage) it finally gave me the push I needed to also get a new camera, this time with weather sealing: a 7D. I just ordered it yesterday and can't wait to get it in.

I'm going to keep the XSi as a second camera. I won't ever go without a backup again!

So beware when visiting the Oregon coast! It's been known to eat a camera or two!


----------



## darleks (Dec 4, 2011)

Canon Beach, Oregon?

Why does the ocean roll in so far with such force?


----------



## friedmud (Dec 5, 2011)

darleks said:


> Canon Beach, Oregon?
> 
> Why does the ocean roll in so far with such force?



I have no idea. When I was there the tide was definitely out and the water came no where close to that high up the beach.

That said, if I were putting my camera down on a tripod anywhere close to where the water might reach I would stand there for quite a while to get a good sense of how safe a particular positioning is...


----------



## Wuweiwarrior (Dec 5, 2011)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiipe out!

Heh heh heh.


----------

